# Can opk pick up pregnancy before a hpt?



## tryingforno2

Hi, I was just wondering I have read on here that opk can show pregnancy before a hpt? Is that true!

It's just I did a opk and hpt with the same fmu and I got a line on my opk but think it's too early on my hpt? They are ic pregnancy tests? I'm only 9dpo so what do you think?? X


Thanks ladies and baby dust to you all?? X


----------



## goldeelox8

Okay I have heard both, that you can and that you cant. But I think the new First Response tests can be used 6 days before AF is due, so I would head to the pharmacy. I know that if you have a super dark ovulation line it is a good sign that you could be on your way to a BFP!!! Good luck and fingers crossed for you!! :D
If you check out my post in the gallery of pregnancy test you can see my 9DPO, FRER so I "think" they work early!!


----------



## Charlie_x

YES. with my the pregnancy i mc'ed i got a postive opk before i did my hpt infact it was the postive opk that made me test! x


----------



## tryingforno2

Thanks ladies, the line wasn't as dark as the control line on the opk, does mean it don't count? I'm only 9dpo so hpt isn't giving me a + yet lol! X


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Yes, it picks up the HCG before a pregnancy test does.


----------



## tryingforno2

Even if it's just slighty less dark as the control line?? X


----------



## AlvysGrl

I read that an OPK will show a POS pregnancy but that the Hcg tests will show up positive first...Something about Hcg and LH are almost identical except the LH has something a little extra..does that make sense?...that is why an HCG test cant show ovulation cause the HCG doesnt have that extra chemical needed to show a pos OPK...Now this is just stuff I have read googling through my TWW so dont take my word for it...Hope you get you BFP! GL...:)


----------



## tryingforno2

What is pos? X


----------



## wavescrash

pos = positive


----------



## kns10

Hey Ladies so this morning I had a faint pos on a IC test and was reading this thread so for the heck of it I used an opk test and it came up a much darker positive like a pos opk should be it was Alllllmost as dark as the control line just a 1/2 hair lighter...so if I indeed turn out to be preggo and my test this morning was a BFP then ya the opk gave me a darker positive than the regular pregnancy test did. And I know for sure Im not ovulating lol so we'll see how this little experiment turns out :)


----------



## tryingforno2

Wow. So ic I'm lucky if I wait a few more days and test again mAybe I will get my bfp?? My opk was about half as dark As the control line so maybe a few days will give me a bfp?? You have all given me a new breathe of hope!!!!


----------



## AlvysGrl

:)


----------



## jojo23

hey hun i saw your thread earlier and im 12dpo so i said id use an opk and see what happened and it came out positive also! hopefully its a good sign lol fingers crossed for everyone! xxx


----------



## tryingforno2

Hope this is our month ladies! I must say I do "feel" pregnant and I haven't felt like this since trying to conceive x


----------



## Gem87

Hi , didn't want to RnR it's nice to see I'm not the only one peeing on an opk after ov! I got a faint line today not with fmu tho so not sure it's accurate! But looking for any good signs lol!!! 

Fingers crossed for u xxxxxxx


----------



## trulybl3ssed

tryingforno2 said:


> Even if it's just slighty less dark as the control line?? X

Yes but keep in mind there will always be 2 lines on an OPK.


----------



## Ems77

-


----------



## Ems77

AlvysGrl said:


> I read that an OPK will show a POS pregnancy but that the Hcg tests will show up positive first...Something about Hcg and LH are almost identical except the LH has something a little extra..does that make sense?...that is why an HCG test cant show ovulation cause the HCG doesnt have that extra chemical needed to show a pos OPK...Now this is just stuff I have read googling through my TWW so dont take my word for it...Hope you get you BFP! GL...:)




trulybl3ssed said:


> Yes but keep in mind there will always be 2 lines on an OPK.

The chemical posting is true. OPK's detect SURGES if there is a SURGE of a hormone, it will detect it with a VERY dark line. HOWEVER, they are NOT pregnancy tests and getting excited for a :bfp: with a positive OPK is setting yourself up for possible disappointment. I say this because again, they are NOT pregnancy tests. If you do not want to live your TTC journey on a roller coaster of ups and downs, (which can't be good for your body) then leave the OPK's for ovulation only.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Vaurissa said:


> AlvysGrl said:
> 
> 
> I read that an OPK will show a POS pregnancy but that the Hcg tests will show up positive first...Something about Hcg and LH are almost identical except the LH has something a little extra..does that make sense?...that is why an HCG test cant show ovulation cause the HCG doesnt have that extra chemical needed to show a pos OPK...Now this is just stuff I have read googling through my TWW so dont take my word for it...Hope you get you BFP! GL...:)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> Yes but keep in mind there will always be 2 lines on an OPK.Click to expand...
> 
> The chemical posting is true. OPK's detect SURGES if there is a SURGE of a hormone, it will detect it with a VERY dark line. HOWEVER, they are NOT pregnancy tests and getting excited for a :bfp: with a positive OPK is setting yourself up for possible disappointment. I say this because again, they are NOT pregnancy tests. If you do not want to live your TTC journey on a roller coaster of ups and downs, (which can't be good for your body) then leave the OPK's for ovulation only.Click to expand...

I for one would never test for pregnancy by using an OPK. I'm just saying from what others have said, it CAN pick up HCG but it doesn't mean it's reliable. Like I said, there will always be 2 lines on an OPK so to cut out all the confusion I would rather invest in a HPT and find out the right way.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ladies, please also keep in mind that it is not unusual to get another LH surge before AF; try and use OPKs as OPKs and HPTs as HPTs. I am not saying not to play, but don't call a BFP strictly from a positive OPK. FX'd.


----------



## Ems77

dachsundmom said:


> Ladies, please also keep in mind that it is not unusual to get another LH surge before AF; try and use OPKs as OPKs and HPTs as HPTs. I am not saying not to play, but don't call a BFP strictly from a positive OPK. FX'd.

I didn't know about the second LH surge, it's a good thing to know thanks for the info!!


----------



## tryingforno2

Thanks ladies, I only ever get lines on a opk close to ovulation I never alway get lines thanks for honesty I feel like you have made me realise this may not be a sign but fingers crossed xx


----------



## cdj1

Morning! I POAS this morning too on a sensitive ic but it was negative :( thing is from my chart I can see I haven't had a dip in temp yet which usually means implantation so maybe thats why!!! Its weird you get a line on an OPK! I hope thats a good sign..are you going to test? x


----------



## tryingforno2

Hi cd! I think I'm just gona wait until af is late or shows he'd face! I dont wanna see that bfn boo!! X


----------



## cdj1

I dont blame you....I felt sick when I saw it was just 1 line....I hate it but every morning now I get tempted this morning I gave in...bet I will do it again tomorrow lol x


----------



## tryingforno2

Your stronger then me then, I got so excited to see 2 lines on a test even I'd it wAs an opk lol!!! Well af is due Sunday so if she ain't here will test Monday :) hoping this is our month lady!! Fx for you tomorrow xx


----------



## Ems77

Mine is due Sunday too and I as well plan on waiting until Monday :thumbup: 
Let's see if we actually make it, lol, I don't think I will because I feel different this cycle. Examples being that my temp is still up, and I had what felt like implantation cramping... among other minor things that can be either way like gas LOL.


----------



## tryingforno2

It's weird cos I feel really different this cycle, completely different to all the other months, I never felt this doubtful other months but this one is weird?? I jut don't know why, I have been cramping for the last 2days my boobs go from fine to sore to fine in like 10mins? My back has been aching and my boobs are defo bigger? I don't know what's going on? Fx for you all xxx


----------



## Marini_Mare

I wouldn't really take it as a sign unless your late / get a BFP... I got super + OPKs CD41,42,43 :shrug: so I'm guessing I O'd super late (I didn't get those super + OPKs til I was a couple days late for AF) I'm now 11 days late.. still BFNs ...unless I am in fact only 5dpo :wacko:


also read that you have another LH surge before AF..


----------



## Marini_Mare

AlvysGrl said:


> I read that an OPK will show a POS pregnancy but that the Hcg tests will show up positive first...Something about Hcg and LH are almost identical except the LH has something a little extra..does that make sense?...that is why an HCG test cant show ovulation cause the HCG doesnt have that extra chemical needed to show a pos OPK...Now this is just stuff I have read googling through my TWW so dont take my word for it...Hope you get you BFP! GL...:)

you got it backwards - the HCG has the little something extra, thats why OPKs can show pregnancy but HPTs can't show O (HPTs pick up the little something extra) this explains it :)
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## kns10

Hey all just thought I would chime back in. I was infact pregnant :) I confirmed with multiple other tests and cb digital...anyway the ic opk I took was twice as dark as the ic pregnancy test I took. The opk was pretty much positive by ovulation standards it was very dark and just a hair lighter than the control line when I used a ic hcg test with the same sample of urine I got a VERY faint positive that barely had color, so I would say yes opk "can" detect sooner/ or at least give a darker line sooner than the cheap hcg tests (keep in mind I got a nice dark positive on a frer and digital the same day that I had a barely their squint to see bfp on a internet cheapie. In the future I think the cheap opk tests are great and work just as well as expensive ones but the expensive hcg tests take away a lot of the guess work. If I hadn't taken a FRER I would still be questioning the VERY faint bfp I got on the ic ....Just thought I would share. So yes the OPK gave me a nice pink positive and I am indeed preggo.


----------



## taylorxx

Usually you'd get a positive HPT before OPK. But it's possible to get a positive opk first, but shortly followed by a positive hpt. It's either pregnancy, a surge before AF, OR your really about to ovulate. xx


----------



## 28329

i am 8dpo today and have had very + opk's since 5dpo. that's when cramping started. i have done 2 hpt's but of course bfn....far too early!! i hope that it's a good sign for me but wont get my hopes up!!


----------



## Ems77

Just wanted to add that I have had very negative (no line) OPK's and I got a BFP today.


----------



## taylorxx

Congrats Vaurissa!!!! Have a H&H 9 months!! :hugs:



Did the OP get her bfp yet?


----------



## Ems77

trulybl3ssed said:


> Yes, it picks up the HCG before a pregnancy test does.

Just wanted to add, if it wasn't seen, that mine did not. I had a BFP and a neg OPK yesterday. It must depend upon the individual because there are people out there I have read about that are the dead opposite.


----------



## Pinkdreams

I used answer brand since having my iud fall out. I had nothing but the control line show up until positive opk about 2 weeks ago. Then back to stark white. Then yesterday got a faint line on opk. 

Going to buy hpt in a few hours. 
I have heard allot of people say they always get 2 lines on opks but I only did when it was a true positive and the test was as dark as the control.


----------

